# what do you think of my spoo



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

I was wondering if i can everyone's honest opinion on porter's conformation. the good and bad dont worry i have tough skin he is not used to being stacked quite yet so dont hold that against him


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not pro at all, and its hard to tell from the photos, but it seems his back feet turn out a bit?


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

i think its the pics, i was just watching him and i dont see him toeing out in the back at all


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You know, it really is not fair for us to do this. I heard so many awful things about my boy I was almost afraid to have a handler assess him. He was not out of the car one minute when we took him to her until the positive comments began. I thought he may have been under angulated, she said he might be a tad over angulated. I was worried about his chest, she said he has great fore chest. So until someone with knowledge puts their hands on a dog, you never know for certain what the scoop of the poop is.

I will tell you this...I think your boy has a pretty head!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The pics are not good - Blacks for one are so hard to photograph. The pics are blurred and have glares and his tail is absent  so I dont think he can be fairly judged.

He is adorable to me I like his color and head. 

How old is he? He seems like a big boy.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle: i know exactly what you mean, but honestly i do not know what to look for, and i dont really have anybody nearby in poodles to get an opinion from. 

thanks for the comment on his head though


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

He appears to have nice tight feet. My girl does as well - we say she walks on FMPs I won't spell that out too far - but it ends in Me Pumps

Also, if you didn't try to stack him, he appears to be nice and wide with his feet well under him which indicates a decent chest.

Beyond that, I'm with the other members, can't tell too much more from photos and photos would only show the more glaring faults. Hands on is needed.

There will be criticisms and compliments. Even if he has most things "right", some people will love his type and others won't. Listen to it all. Study the breed and decide how YOU feel (and your mentor). "There's no perfect dog."

Lots of GOOD Luck!


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks everyone for the comments even though i am not a great photographer

Olie: porter is about 19 wks old. and if i am not mistaken he was about 20 lbs about a week ago when i weighed him.


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

Even when a poodle is well stacked, pictures can be deceiving. However, these picture are not very good at all for really evaluating the conformation of your poodle. Have someone stack him properly and then take pictures if you want an assessment of any value at all. I will say, looks like a nice boy but maybe a Roman Nose? Could be just an uneven face shave, but I see a hump.


----------

